

Winklevoss twins lose Facebook fight - nikhilpandit
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/d4cd520c-6490-11e0-a69a-00144feab49a.html

======
MichaelApproved
No, they haven't lost the fight with FB yet, though it looks really grim. They
have the option to get an _en banc_ hearing. Unlikely but still possible.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/En_banc>

They can also appeal to the Supreme Court. Again, unlikely but still possible.

~~~
robryan
Would they even get a better settlement this time round? Do they have
legitimate claims on an gains Facebook has made since the last settlement?

------
rglovejoy
Best quote:

“Frankly, I am quite incredulous that they’re continuing to pursue the
matter,” (Prof. Goldman) said. “I think they would be a lot happier and
wealthier if they would take that money and invest it in their therapist.”

~~~
veb
I, for one, probably wouldn't try to take on Facebook. They're pretty big and
scary - especially that big Zuckerburg meanie :(

------
daimyoyo
The Winkelvi have made a career out of suing Facebook. They can't stop and
they will take this case to the Supreme Court if they can. It's unfortunate,
they should take the freaking money, but they won't it's not about the money
for them. It's about the fact some middle class kid beat them and they can't
let it go.

------
yzhengyu
The story does not say whether their previous settlement with Facebook is
still valid. Is it still valid?

~~~
nikhilpandit
From what I understood (from this article and others that I read on the
subject), the previous settlement is still valid.

------
hung
Winklevoss lose; get 65m.

------
chopsueyar
Perhaps a malpractice lawsuit against Winklevi council is next?

------
petervandijck
Damn right.

